# **Deep-Shine Detail - BMW E60 M5 - Lincolnshire Detailer**



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

BMW E60 M5 receives an Enhancement Package.

The aim of the package is to remove a high percentage of the swirling etc that was present thus in turn adding clarity and improving gloss levels and the overall presentation of the car.

Please note as per above this is an Enhancement Detail so deeper defects will still be present and is by no means any form of full correctional package.



The car received the machine polishing stages of the Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to lightly remove various defects.





































Once the initial cutting/polishing stages were completed the paint was refined to jewel the finish giving a glass like appearance before being innSwissvax Best Of Show.



Wheels prepared with Cleaner Fluid then treated with Swissvax Autobahn Wheel Wax.



Glass Coated with Gtechniq G1 Clearvision Smart Glass with three layers being applied to the front screen.





Completion images.





















Many Thanks Adi​


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome work as always.
Would love to own one of them.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning car and looks a hell of a lot better for your work.

But ooooh hell, those rusty wheel bolts!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

stunning job mate The ultimate Q car A couple of the lads of an Audi forum have some really fast cars One of them picked on an M5 with his RS being a well know supercar killer he assumed he wouldn't have much trouble .The Audi has been proven to do 195 mph+ private road Apparently, all he saw was BMW back lights. Only time I know he's been taken Driver must of been handy too They both are really The only thing faster are Police radios


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice work as always, can't help but think the colour makes the car look quite dated.

Chris


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor!
Great work :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Great work but this has made me question why i sold my E60.


----------



## Atchoouuummmm (Apr 14, 2015)

Stunning car and results.

Is that a BMW Individual color?


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Atchoouuummmm said:


> Stunning car and results.
> 
> Is that a BMW Individual color?


I could be wrong but I think it is a stock colour - Carbon Black. It has a hint of blue to to the flake in certain light.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

love, love, love this. looks sooo much better, need to get my 535d to somewhere near this level!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice transformation Adi :thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

looks lovely


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice work on a great car. Would love one of em


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice!

Is it Monaco Blue?


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Great work Adi, love seeing all your posts. Looking forward to the next one already 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic work


----------

